# Bike helmet



## BennyC (Feb 9, 2017)

What helmets do you wear with your Bianchi? Do some helmets and colours go with the bike better than others?

Laser used to do black, white and celeste helmets but it looks like they have stopped producing them.

The Bianchi Countervail Race Team wear a quite nice Tec Quadriga helmet, but I cant find any stockists.

Is the Kask Mojito helmet in Anthracite / Aqua, a shade similar to celeste?


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes, I have a Laser Bianchi helmet that fits the bill nicely. I ordered it thought bianchistore.de if I remember correctly. Although, next time I'll probably just stick to something at my local shop. I don't feel the need for the excessive Bianchi branding that I used to be into...


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

My all Red Giro Aeon goes great with celeste.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

https://www.bianchistore.de/en/clothing/helmets


----------

